# Good Girl Maggie



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Every week I trim Maggie's nails. She's very dramatic about the whole thing, wiggling, growling ect. I usually need food to distract her while I do it. The same goes for brushing her front legs and feet. This morning I brushed her legs with no food and only one little grumble then I had my hubby hold her nice and firmly in his arms while I trimmed her nails. I warned him that she would probably be a drama queen but she was good as gold with no growls and only one mild wiggle and a Great Big Treat when I was done. Well done little girl!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well done, Dudley hates his nails being done and front legs being brushed but he is getting better, still do it while he is eating his food though. saw a lovely video that a groomer who practices positive reinforcement put on, of a dog lifting his paw for each nail to be done. very sweet.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nails are my Waterloo. Like the Scuba poster trying to teach a nine year old dog to love water, I half wonder if judicious use of a clicker and treats could get Rufus to perform this nail trick?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Good girl Maggie 

Absolutely Fairlie - start with easy enough steps for the dog and clicker can certainly achieve greatness 

http://beanydogz.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/the-power-of-positive-training.html


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy cats! The gauntlet has been laid down, I'll start as soon as we are home.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I will confess that we have regressed a bit since then so I will start to work on this with her again. 

My first step is for her to get up onto the table with the clippers on the table


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> I will confess that we have regressed a bit since then so I will start to work on this with her again.
> 
> My first step is for her to get up onto the table with the clippers on the table


 It gives me hope we can catch up.


----------

